# Actual finger in SawStop



## Padre (Dec 22, 2010)

Over the years I've heard a lot of people say that "yeah, well, it works with a hot dog but how about a real finger?"

Here you go.


----------



## hanau (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool video,
But I would of like to seen what would of happen if he put his finger in there like he was pushing a board, instead of inching towards the blade slowly.


----------



## Padre (Dec 22, 2010)

I thought of that same thing when I saw it.  But that was still pretty gutsy on his part.


----------



## gallianp (Dec 22, 2010)

hanau said:


> Cool video,
> But I would of like to seen what would of happen if he put his finger in there like he was pushing a board, instead of inching towards the blade slowly.



It would have cut his finger off -- which would be sent to you in a small box.

Then they would rename you Thomas.  With a smile I write this.


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 22, 2010)

I understand that the reaction time is .0001 second and that it takes about .0001 (for a total of .0002 seconds) to stop/retract the blade: Given those times, feed rate is largely irrelevant.

I'm still so terrified of my table saw that I don't need a Saw Stop yet, but it looks like some pretty awesome technology.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## penmanship (Dec 22, 2010)

I took a winter shops course for the fun of it a couple of years ago, and during the safety talk from the intstructor ~ the one thing that has always stuck with me is when we got to the table saw, and i quote

"nothing on your body will stop this machine..............keep everything in view & clear of the blade".         yeah, good advice !


----------



## Padre (Dec 22, 2010)

gallianp said:


> hanau said:
> 
> 
> > Cool video,
> ...




YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## larryc (Dec 22, 2010)

For my personal experience at real time speed see:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=60289


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 22, 2010)

I heard that the inventor had to demonstrate the technology with his own finger twice in order to get the patent to the saw.  That might be BS, but it makes sense to me.

But I also have been enough testimonials on the web from users who have accidentally used the safety feature.  

It's a pricey saw, but the point can be made that a comparable Powermatic or Delta is the same price, without the additional safety feature.  Regardless, I'm still not a fan of Gass' litigeous tactics.


----------



## jskeen (Dec 22, 2010)

I just gotta get in on this thread for a couple of reasons.  I Love the idea of the guy that designed and built this thing having the huevo's to put his finger where his mouth is.  I think if I owned it, I would make every perspective salesman I hired do it.  I bet sales would double if the people out there trying to sell something believed in it that much   (well, it's a nice theory, but I can see some problems with implementation)  

Anyway, looking back at the thread above, from April of this year, I saw myself saying this;

Larry; Glad to hear it worked for you and you got out unharmed, could have been ugly. 

HOWEVER: and I'm probably going to start a major S**tstorm with this, I DO NOT want the government, The FDA's import regulatory agency, saw manufacturers, or anybody else TELLING me that I HAVE to pay out several hundred more dollars for a new table saw so that it can have a device installed in it to protect me from the results of my own incompetence! If I want to buy one, I know where to get it, If I choose to operate it without any safety devices and remove any various and sundry appendages, that's my privilege. I work, pay my own medical insurance, and would prefer to buy my toys with or without whatever safety devices I choose. 

There, I said it, I feel better now.

And about three months later I end up posting this thread;
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=64370
with pics of what was left of my left index finger after it lost an argument with my tablesaw.  

So, what's the takeaway?   I still stand behind the statement in green.  I really wish I had the extra cash to go buy the sawstop, but since I don't, I still don't want anybody telling me I have to have one or find a new hobby.  Did I correct some of the problems with my saw from the last post?  You bet.  Did I reinstall the overblade guard?  Not yet.  I may be stubborn , but at least I'm consistent


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Dec 22, 2010)

The SawStop guy is a smart and has invented a great product for someone that might feel the need to have it, HOWEVER, he is also on a mission to make his safety devise a mandatory part of all table saws. He's lobbying politicians and government agencies to help him forward his cause. Like jskeen, I don't need anyone or any agency protecting me from myself and I hope that this inventors vision for his product fails miserably as far as any possible legislation is concerned.


----------



## larryc (Dec 22, 2010)

jskeen said:


> I just gotta get in on this thread for a couple of reasons.  I Love the idea of the guy that designed and built this thing having the huevo's to put his finger where his mouth is.  I think if I owned it, I would make every perspective salesman I hired do it.  I bet sales would double if the people out there trying to sell something believed in it that much   (well, it's a nice theory, but I can see some problems with implementation)
> 
> Anyway, looking back at the thread above, from April of this year, I saw myself saying this;
> 
> ...



How much extra are you (and all the other SS nay-sayers) paying for the car with seatbelts?


----------



## jskeen (Dec 22, 2010)

larryc said:


> How much extra are you (and all the other SS nay-sayers) paying for the car with seatbelts?



Sorry, but I'm not getting the thrust of your question here.  

Am I paying more for a car because it is legally required to have seatbelts?  Yes, I'm sure I am.  Am I happy about it?  Heck No.  If I was given the choice of paying $34,500 for a car without them and $35,000 for a car with, would I pay the extra $500 for them?  Heck yes, I've got 3 kids and want to keep them safe.  But that would be MY CHOICE!  Not something some career bureaucrat living off my taxes decided to REQUIRE me to buy.  Same goes for Car Insurance (or health insurance, for that matter).  

The extra 0.14 percent on the purchase price of the car is a small investment to protect myself and my family from the possibility of some drunk running into us, or me driving off the road trying to put a movie in the dvd player so the 3 year old will quit screaming.  

But adding an extra 20 to 25 percent to the price of a tablesaw for something that is only going to protect me from my own incompetence is more than I'm willing (or able, at this point) to pay.  

Did that answer your question??


----------



## n7bsn (Dec 23, 2010)

larryc said:


> How much extra are you (and all the other SS nay-sayers) paying for the car with seatbelts?


Larry, another difference is (as I recall) Mercedes held the patent on seatbelts, which they would assign to any auto firm, for free.

Mercedes Benz (Dailmer) has done that with a number of their safety patents.

Unlike the guy the owns the Saw Stop patent


----------



## ThomJ (Dec 23, 2010)

reminds me of the guy who developed the "Second Chance" vest for law enforement, he used to shoot himself with a 44 mag, in the chest


----------



## jskeen (Dec 23, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> reminds me of the guy who developed the "Second Chance" vest for law enforement, he used to shoot himself with a 44 mag, in the chest



He must have really wanted to sell them, cause that hurts, vest or not.  Believe me, I've been there.


----------



## ThomJ (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep


----------



## thetalbott4 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, no matter how that guy approached the blade, he had some big stones for stickin his finger in a fully spinning saw blade. As for bullet resistant vest testing, check this out.
http://www.thesmokingjacket.com/ent...f-a-successful-bulletproof-vest-demonstration


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 24, 2010)

I've also heard that when the saw stop engages it destroys the blade and part of the device. Leaves me to wonder what exactly triggers the stop? Electrochemical reaction as finger meets blade? What ever it is, I can't imagine how INFURIATED I'd be if something accidentallt triggered it, especially right in the middle of paying work. And then having it MANDATED? I will pass, sir. There are enough used ones I can use push sticks with to last the rest of my life.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Dec 25, 2010)

Drstrangefart said:


> I've also heard that when the saw stop engages it destroys the blade and part of the device.



From the SawStop FAQ - If you activate the safety system's brake, you will need to replace the  blade and replace the brake cartridge.  Replacing the brake cartridge is  simple and takes less than five minutes.  A standard brake cartridge  costs $69 and a dado brake cartridge $89.  SawStop saws are designed to  absorb the force of activation and are not damaged by it.   



thetalbott4 said:


> Yeah, no matter how that guy approached the blade, he had some big stones for stickin his finger in a fully spinning saw blade. As for bullet resistant vest testing, check this out.
> http://www.thesmokingjacket.com/ent...f-a-successful-bulletproof-vest-demonstration



Too bad the guy got shot, but it was a well deserved ending... mental midgets and guns just don't mix.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 25, 2010)

Couldn't afford a sawstop, but am a firm believer in the GRRRipper!  Keeps those fingers safely away from the blade.


----------

